# Newbie from So Cal



## Morisato (Jan 13, 2010)

Welcome. I'm in So Cal too but I dont hunt.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

:welcome: to Archery Talk


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Aim Small. Have fun here.


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Sham (Nov 22, 2009)

:welcomesign: :darkbeer: :welcomesign: :darkbeer:

I'm in SoCal AND I HUNT!!! :rockband:

Hit me up brotha'!:thumbs_up


----------



## Waknstak6 (Dec 27, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## PLINKING.40 (Mar 4, 2010)

HOWDY from up here on the Hill..


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## sippycup2010 (Apr 3, 2010)

*hi*

Hello im new to from socal and i dont hunt but im buyin a new bow this month and just want to say hi


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Hello from the other coast!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## nikram58 (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome! I am So Cal too, target only.


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

welcome to at!!!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## rollingstonebow (Feb 7, 2010)

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------



## sippycup2010 (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes sorry this took long but Ive got heart and diabetes troubles and have been real sick since May but I got my Darton Pro 600 in May and it has tru glo sight and carbon express arrows with the zebra stripes on the fletching I had 12 arrows now I only have 7 because 2 are lost at the range and 3 are pens now and my draw weight is 30 pounds at 26 in draw length.[/FONT]


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

All these Cali people coming on here at once.....Thats awesome. San Clemente giving a shout out.



*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## BowArmory Girl (Nov 22, 2010)

I am down in San Diego !!!!

I guess I am a newbie as well


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

welcome to AT!


----------

